# R15 500 Reboots!



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

June 8, 9:07EST and June 9, 8:10EST my R15 500 rebooted. I have been experiencing random re-boots for sometime...just curious if anyone else experienced re-boots around these times...and if it could be associated with the HR lock-up issues experienced yesterday and today...maybe my R15 is ready for retirement....thanks.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

No, the lockup/reboot issue earlier this week only applied to the HD DVR's and the guide data being sent specifically to them. My two R15-300's didn't miss a beat (or reboot) throughout the fiasco.

If your R15 is rebooting its hard drive could be near the end of its life. The first thing I would try is reformatting the HDD (but you will lose everything including favorite lists, prioritizer entries, and your recordings). If you decide to try this, reply and I'll post instructions or you could search this system where they are already posted.

Otherwise, your only alternative is to call DirecTV and arrange for a replacement unit. This will cost you $20 S & H if your R15 is leased and you don't have the protection plan.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

My R15-300 Has done this, but it seems only to happen if I am having weak signal problems. If I am trying to record during these periods, it may also just freeze. I suspect the people who wrote the software never thought this might happen and never tried to program around it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rbpeirce said:


> My R15-300 Has done this, but it seems only to happen if I am having weak signal problems. If I am trying to record during these periods, it may also just freeze. I suspect the people who wrote the software never thought this might happen and never tried to program around it.


I've never been very impressed with the NDS programmers. The DirecTV programmers seem to be much more responsive to issues as they have come up.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I've never been very impressed with the NDS programmers. The DirecTV programmers seem to be much more responsive to issues as they have come up.
> 
> - Merg


As demonstrated earlier this week...


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

YES. My R15 in the other room has rebooted several times today also.There were no signal problems at all.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine rebooted last night for a software update. I got the info screen this morn about the new cinema feature. Ohhhhhh.

But now (10:50am), it just spontaneously rebooted while I was watching a show. No warning at all.

Reminds me of the HR2x issue last week with all the reboots.

-EDIT-

Well, I see it rolled me back to the last NR release from last year 0x1274. I guess the update had "issues" last night.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> No, the lockup/reboot issue earlier this week only applied to the HD DVR's and the guide data being sent specifically to them. My two R15-300's didn't miss a beat (or reboot) throughout the fiasco.
> 
> If your R15 is rebooting its hard drive could be near the end of its life. The first thing I would try is reformatting the HDD (but you will lose everything including favorite lists, prioritizer entries, and your recordings). If you decide to try this, reply and I'll post instructions or you could search this system where they are already posted.
> 
> Otherwise, your only alternative is to call DirecTV and arrange for a replacement unit. This will cost you $20 S & H if your R15 is leased and you don't have the protection plan.


Thanks, I own the unit and am considering replacing the drive (great info on replacing the drives in these forums) if this continues...but since I posted, all has been ok...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

goober22 said:


> Mine rebooted last night for a software update. I got the info screen this morn about the new cinema feature. Ohhhhhh.
> 
> But now (10:50am), it just spontaneously rebooted while I was watching a show. No warning at all.
> 
> ...


Isn't 0x1274 the latest software version for th R15 500? Promising if there is a new update out there, I just assumed the R15 would start losing support due to age...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Isn't 0x1274 the latest software version for th R15 500? Promising if there is a new update out there, I just assumed the R15 would start losing support due to age...


There are MILLIONS and MILLIONS of R15's in service (I have 2!) Also, while many of the posters on this messaging system are HD fanatics, there are still hundreds of SD DirecTV receivers being installed every day. Remember, even if you are a NEW customer, you get 1 free HD DVR and 1 free standard HD receiver but a lot of people don't have HDTV sets or have only one. DirecTV won't install an HD receiver/DVR on a SD TV set!!

Have you ever checked out the Cutting Edge program on this system? You might get a surprise or two if you register and sign up for the program. It is not just for HD receivers or the fanciest new features DirecTV offers. And best of all, it's FREE!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV won't install an HD receiver/DVR on a SD TV set!!
> 
> Depends on the installer.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> There are MILLIONS and MILLIONS of R15's in service (I have 2!) Also, while many of the posters on this messaging system are HD fanatics, there are still hundreds of SD DirecTV receivers being installed every day. Remember, even if you are a NEW customer, you get 1 free HD DVR and 1 free standard HD receiver but a lot of people don't have HDTV sets or have only one. DirecTV won't install an HD receiver/DVR on a SD TV set!!
> 
> Have you ever checked out the Cutting Edge program on this system? You might get a surprise or two if you register and sign up for the program. It is not just for HD receivers or the fanciest new features DirecTV offers. And best of all, it's FREE!


I am quite aware of the CE forum for HD and SD IRD's...I guess my point was, I have not seen a new update for over 6 months +....0x1274 is the latest for my R15 500...I see no new version in the CE forum coming up...it appears support / new features slowing for the aging IRD...that's all...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> I am quite aware of the CE forum for HD and SD IRD's...I guess my point was, I have not seen a new update for over 6 months +....0x1274 is the latest for my R15 500...I see no new version in the CE forum coming up...it appears support / new features slowing for the aging IRD...that's all...


Really? You read the CE forums? Or you just "know" about them?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> I am quite aware of the CE forum for HD and SD IRD's...I guess my point was, I have not seen a new update for over 6 months +....0x1274 is the latest for my R15 500...I see no new version in the CE forum coming up...it appears support / new features slowing for the aging IRD...that's all...


Well, there have been, including one a week ago...

As for new features, I don't think there are going to be too many in the R15\R16 series. That is because those series are developed by NDS and not DirecTV themselves, as such, any additions cannot just be added in. Change orders need to be developed and all that costs money and takes time. With the HR2x series, DirecTV does the software development for those in house so if a new feature is desired the turnaround/cost is a lot less.

- Merg


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Really? You read the CE forums? Or you just "know" about them?


Does this answer your question? I stumbled on this while "reading" the CE forums...it's good to be in the "know"

Software Download Windows:
Friday, June 25, 2010 11PM - 2:30AM ET
Saturday, June 26, 2010 11PM - 2:30AM ET

DIRECTV Plus DVR (R15/R16)
R15/R16 - Not Expected


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Well, there have been, including one a week ago...
> 
> As for new features, I don't think there are going to be too many in the R15\R16 series. That is because those series are developed by NDS and not DirecTV themselves, as such, any additions cannot just be added in. Change orders need to be developed and all that costs money and takes time. With the HR2x series, DirecTV does the software development for those in house so if a new feature is desired the turnaround/cost is a lot less.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg, the NDS vs. in house makes sense and explains the features...I don't know, I tried to force updates but 0x1274 is the latest?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Thanks Merg, the NDS vs. in house makes sense and explains the features...I don't know, I tried to force updates but 0x1274 is the latest?


You have the most recent national release for the R15. If you are interested in the CE Program, please take a look at the CE Overview and CE Rules. There is a thread that you can subscribe to that will detail when CE updates are provided and how to obtain them.

Be advised, that you *SHOULD NOT* just use the CE process in order to obtain new features.

- Merg


----------

